# Expatriation in the Mediterranean - Bachelor Thesis



## Marcel_

Hello,
My name is Marcel and I am a 23 years old bachelor student at the Georg-August-University Göttingen, studying business administration with the focus on HR management. Currently, I am writing my bachelor thesis about ‘Expatriation in the Mediterranean’. As part of my bachelor thesis, entitled “Expatriates in the Mediterranean: A qualitative analysis of region-specific experiences and challenges”, I am studying expatriates currently living in Portugal, Italy, Greece and Spain.

My focus is on an empirical study that is based on direct contact with expatriates in these countries and their personal experiences. 
It is important for me to find out, for example, what has motivated them to move to another country, how integration of foreign expatriates within their organization is handled, how their personal career related goals are affected through the expatriation, or which challenges they were facing while living in a foreign country.

For that reason, I would like to have a personal interview with expatriates via skype. These interviews can be conducted in either English or German. In the end, I will collate the results, evaluate them and write my bachelor thesis with it.

At the moment, I am looking for expatriates who are currently living in one of these countries named above, or have already returned home and would like to share their experiences with me.

If you are interested please sent me a PM.

Thank you and best regards
Marcel


----------

